# Second Batch



## yankee2bbq (Jan 20, 2018)

The weather was perfect for smoking cheese, so did a 3.5 hour smoke.  Used apple pellets on the WSM.  Sharp cheddar, extra sharp chedder, Gouda, haravati, mozzarella and cream cheese.  Before and after pictures:


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks good yankee. I think you got the cheese bug.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks man!  Yea, the lower level of the fridge is packed with cheese!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 20, 2018)

Dang! You've got it goin' on Bro,even the tabletop took on good color!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks delicious!
It really took on some nice color!
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks for all the praises!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 21, 2018)

I know this is an older thread but how did you do the cream cheese? Did you put it in the freezer for a little while to firm it up before you smoked it? I am going to do a batch of cheese this weekend and wanted to do some cream cheese and mozzarella but not sure how to go about it.


----------

